# Santa Maria Grill



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 21, 2021)

Dang why did I have to see this.  Like I really need another grill but this would be nice,  $380.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 21, 2021)

Do it Brian, I think I saw a little open space on your patio !


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 21, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Do it Brian, I think I saw a little open space on your patio !



Agree.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 21, 2021)

Now that I really like


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh Yea!  Go for it!!!!  I see a LOT of wonderful and unique meals by you on that beauty. 
John


----------



## johnb46804 (Apr 21, 2021)

That thing is awesome!!


----------



## jmusser (Apr 21, 2021)

Aesthetics alone say buy that beauty! Would really compliment anything else in life. Worst case, magnificent hanging garden.


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 21, 2021)

You NEED that grill.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 21, 2021)

For sure go for it.
You can't the green stuff with you.

Warren


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 21, 2021)

You would look really, really good sweating over that baby!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 21, 2021)

Man I’d love to have that


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 21, 2021)

That looks awesome.   You should go for it Brian.  Wish I was able to get one.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah.  Think I will check it out today.  Another grill will have to go.  My friends like when I get new grills as I give one away but at this point the only one I would want to give up now is that big Weber gasser.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks like some kind of scam.  It is listed on our facebook marketplace.  When I messaged it created some kind of group.  Damn scammers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2021)

That is a pretty awesome setup, especially for the price!
Al


----------

